# Looking for Sirius adapter for 07 E92 Non-Nav



## aeroeng (Jan 19, 2007)

I've been looking online for the Sirius adapter for my car, which is pre-wired for satellite. It appears as it has been discontinued; does anyone here have any suggestions?

Thanks,
Troy


----------

